# x11 on Inspiron Mini 1012



## Jonathan46000 (Dec 25, 2013)

I have an Inspiron Mini 1012 Running FreeBSD 9.2 (i386 memstick)  I have installed X11 and am trying to configure it. When I try to run it I just get a black screen.  Yes I am using the `# Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro` and I have already attempted the auto configuration. Also I cannot find the Horizsync or Vertrefresh specs for this laptop monitor anywhere.  So my question is in what way do I need to edit xorg.conf to make this thing work.  I must ahead of time inform you that I am not a computer genius.  I am an idiot mechanic that likes to tinker with stuff so I would appreciate a reply that is at my level.  My level is village idiot.  Thanks. 

-Jon


----------



## Jonathan46000 (Dec 26, 2013)

Never mind all.  The intel driver doesn't work with 3150 integrated card.  Switched to the VESA driver and played with the monitor configuration some and was able to get it working.  Sorry for anytime wasted reading this post.  Thanks again.

-Jon


----------



## trh411 (Dec 26, 2013)

Jonathan46000 said:
			
		

> I am a idiot mechanic that likes to tinker with stuff so I would appreciate a reply that is at my level.  My level is village idiot.  Thanks.


All evidence to the contrary.


----------

